# temperment testing Standard?



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Is there a standard test for temperment testing of adult dogs. I have been asked to help evaluate rescues but want to be sure it is done by more than just my personal instinct/evaluation. Thanks


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

oops!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Here's a link that may help yr search. Too bad the .pdf is not available. But there's a lot more links at the bottom that I didn't even explore.

Assessing Shelter Dogs and Temperament Testing


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

This is interesting article. Very good. Very helpful. 

Before I got Harry I read a few articles but far less concise and to the point. They eventually helped me do my own assessment in picking Harry. It must have helped as when i picked him up to bring home the home breeder asked if I wanted the baby of the litter instead (?). Yes she was smaller and very cute but it was increasingly clear she was a shy puppy. Harry is bouncy happy. Yes on the dominate side but in the right confident way. The rest is up to me to make sure he doesn't develop into a bully.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks, CB, good information to know and use.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Is there a standard test for temperment testing of adult dogs. I have been asked to help evaluate rescues but want to be sure it is done by more than just my personal instinct/evaluation. Thanks


Yes, ATTS test is good. atts.org


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Bump for Marcoislandmom.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Countryboy, What does bump mean. Is that like a poke on facebook? Sorry, these super technical terms get me confused, lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A 'Bump' brings a thread up out of the buried threads and back up into 'New Posts'... in case somebody's missed it. A common word in forums.  

But 'Poke' anyway.  *Whatever that means, eh? :confused3: lol*


----------

